# S/H TiVo. No ftp server?



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

I recently bought a s/h TiVo for the Cachecard and larger HDD (200G)

On power up it comes up with an error on loading the CacheCard drivers because no RAM is fitted. Then it goes to the Guided Setup screen.

I've worked out the ip address and can complete the Guided Setup.
I can Telnet into it, however I cannot ftp into it. There is no sign of ftp in var/hack.

Can I use telnet to copy tivoftpd to the TiVo?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Memory getting rusty, but I don't think tivoftpd lives in /var/hack


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Just searched on one of my Tivos and tivoftpd is in sbin


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Run this from your telnet session, then try ftp'ing:
*
/sbin/tivoftpd
*


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

OK thanks.
I've found tivoftpd in /sbin and have run /sbin/tivoftpd using telnet.

Ftp now partialy works. I can see the files but cannot read them. I want to read /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb.cfg so I can read the username and password so I can use TivoWeb.

Ftp then hangs and I have to reboot via Telnet to get it started again.

I use SmartFtp as my ftp client.

I now have my original TiVo connected at the same time (after changing the MAC address on one to 00:0B:AD:C0:FF:EE!) and I have no problem reading files on that.

BTW the disk came trom TiVoLand according to the advert on startup.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

If ftp hangs, set passive mode in your client,
or type PASV at an ftp prompt.

If you just want to read tivoweb.cfg, then

*cat /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb.cfg*


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks, I now know the UserName and PassWord for TiVoWeb.

I don't know how to set passive mode in SmartFTP or how to get an FTP prompt. SmartFTP works fine with my other TiVo.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

Now I want to add various bits to the TiVo (such as UI on TiVoWeb that's missing)
However as stated before FTP is unusable on the new TiVo but is fine on my old one.

What can cause this and how can I get round it, perhaps a different FTP client?


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Ashley said:


> Thanks, I now know the UserName and PassWord for TiVoWeb.
> 
> I don't know how to set passive mode in SmartFTP or how to get an FTP prompt. SmartFTP works fine with my other TiVo.


I don't know SmartFTP but there should be some settings around where you put in the address, specify username, password etc. There's probably a setting that says "Active" or "Passive".

I have found that not all FTP clients play well with the various types of ftp server. I have a collection of several that I use for different circumstances. It's worth trying a different one when you have problems. My favourite is FileZilla.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

FWIW and it aint much, I always use the command line built into XP. Never had any problems with it providing you set binary after connecting. You need to know how to work the command line (a little) but I find having to think not just drag and drop makes me more careful


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

Mystery solved!

I'm now using FileZilla (thanks BrianHughes!) and FTP now works with both TiVos.

It appears that the 2 TiVos use different FTP servers. The original TiVo's tivoftpd is 57,664 bytes in size and the 'new' one is 45,016.

Also I've noticed that nic_config_tivo and the Telnet server are different.

Now trying to get ui working in TiVoWeb.


----------

